
Top Anki add-ons used by med students - jgraeupner
https://getpolarized.io/2020/02/14/Must-have-Anki-Add-ons-for-Medical-Students-in-2020.html
======
stevenwliao
Pokemanki looks awesome!

The idea of Polar is also intriguing. I found a visual bug on your page:

[https://i.imgur.com/P8dHkI9.png](https://i.imgur.com/P8dHkI9.png)

